# Pressurized CO2, took the plunge



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I hooked up my pressurized co2 system today and I have a few questions on fine tuning it. I have the bubble counter to right about one bubble per second now. Is this the standard rate I want to set and then fine tune it from there? Also now to tell how much Co2 is in the tank I test my kh levels and look at my reading for ph on my ph meter correct? I need to get there to around 7 each for a good mix? Also I have the milwaukee sms 122 monitor and I read that you are supposed to plug the power cord for your co2 solenoid into this so in case your ph level goes through the roof it will shut it off. However whenever I plug it into the ph monitor it doesn't turn on? 
Last question I shut off everything when I turn off the lights at night as the plants will no longer need the co2?

I know I have a lot of questions, I read through the stickied thread and go somewhat of an idea of what I am doing.
Thanks
Biz


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok well I had to do some more fine tuning today. I guess 1 bubble per second was a little too much for my fish to take so I tuned it down to around a bubble every 3 seconds. Also I don't even know why I asked if I have to turn the CO2 off at night, stupid question. Other than that I am starting to develope some small black algae spots on my plants. Everything seems to be in the correct range for parameters. I still can't seem to get my phosphates down though. Always seems to hang around 5 ppm, could this be causing my algae problem? Would turning the co2 up higher aid in getting rid of this algae also?
Thanks
Biz


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

The purpose of the ph monitor is to make the setup automatic. A set it and forget it deal. I dont have one, but I believe Dippy does. You should just set the ph to where you want it and let it shut off the co2 by not giving the solenoid power. Once the ph goes up, the solenoid kicks in and puts more co2 in the tank. For set up help you can contact him or wait for him to reply.

What kind of lighting do you have? Do you use ferts? Please list all your tank and water specs first, and someone might help faster.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya I guess I should have included that in the original post.
Tank specs

38g tank
96W 6700K on a Coralife PC Has two bulbs but I only run one, alternate every 6 hours.
Substrate is 2-3 inches of Flourite covered with a lite layer of pea gravel

I dose ferts daily. I have the greg watson's line of dry fertilizers. I usually have to dose nitrates almost daily to keep them in range. Others I go back and forth between micros and macros every other day. 50% waterchange once a week.

I used to use Excel for my for co2 til I set up this pressurized set up. Now I am using it as an aid for getting rid of the black algae that is starting to form.

As far as parameters go, last night I had 
Ammonia 0
Nitratets 10-20ppm
Phosphates 5 ppm
Ph 6.9
Still waiting on a kh/gh test kit to arrive.

I think thats about it. If anyone wants anymore info please let me know.
Thanks
Biz


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You can try a drop checker if you want. That might be easier for you to adjust your co2 levels if you dont want to mess with the ph controller. 1 bpm is a good starting point for your co2.

Try this page, http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm, hes got some good info on measuring your co2 levels.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks now I just need my lfs to get kh tests in. They were sold out when I went to get one the other day. I read a little into getting a drop checker, seems like the only auction I found one for was a person who had them in malaysia. Anyways I will try this ph/kh chart and if that doesn't work I will pick up a drop checker I guess.
Thanks
Biz


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-drop-checkers.html


----------

